# Slingshot holster.



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I use an old 1911 clip holder. There are many kinds and sizes and colors of these, I like the green GI Joe look.

I put this topic in the wronge place!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real good idea


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good one


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Good Idea!! I even have a few of those!!

Thanks for sharing!

Fwv2


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Way to adapt and overcome!

Eric


----------

